# 2.1 Vs 5.1 - Computer Speakers/Home Theater ?



## PraKs (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello all,

I have seen lots of posts asking for speakers, but here I am also mentioning few of the best speakers in market.

I am looking for Computer Speakers/Home Theater.

Major Usage:
Play Mp3 songs from iPOD - 
Play movies rips (avi/mkv formats) using DVD player that may come with Home Theater
I am going to play music & movies (No games) so I please suggest me speakers.

After going through various forums, I came to following conclusion
Music - 2.1 Speaker & Movies & Games - 5.1 speakers

I have shortlisted few below

## Computer Speakers (Less then 10,000 Rs)

Creative Inspire T6060 - (5.1)

Logitech X540 - 5.1
Logitech Z2300 - 2.1  THX certified
Logitech Z4
Not considering Z-5500 or Z5300 due to its cost.

Altec Lansing VS4121 
Altec Lansing MX5021 - 2.1 THX Certified
Altec Lansing FX 5051
Not considering ATP3 as its No more available

## Home Theaters (Till 15000 including DVD player)

SONY DAV-DZ150K - 5.1 home theatre
SONY DAV-DZ270 - 
SONY DAV-DZ370

Samsung HT-X20
Samsung HT-X30

Philips HTS3000
Philips HTS3152

-->>  Can we connect 5.1 speakers to iPOD as it has single 3.5 mm output ?

Please suggest which should be best one to purchase. if you own any model mentioned above then give comments.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 25, 2009)

For mp3 and ripped movies, there is no need for a 5.1.

If you want top quality 2.1, Go for Altec Lansing MX-5021 (for clean sound) or Logitech Z-2300 (for boom boom).

If you connect a 5.1 to ipod, you will get stereo only (works in 2.1 mode). Only Logitech X-540 plays audio over all speakers (virtual 5.1), which is not that great.


----------



## PraKs (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks buddy

Here are the final stuff

Logitech X540 
Altec Lansing  VS4121
Altec Lansing MX5021

Any comments ?

Major use - Music from iPOD, Ripped movies in mp4/mkv which also has 5.1 Dolby Digital


----------

